# 30.000.000.000



## drsiebenmal (Nov 28, 2015)

Ο αριθμός του τίτλου διαβάζεται 30 δισεκατομμύρια. Αποτελείται από το 3 και ακολουθούν 10 μηδενικά.

Οι αριθμοί δεν είναι μεγάλοι ή μικροί από μόνοι τους. Σημασία έχει το τι μετράνε.

Ας δούμε μερικά παραδείγματα σε ευρώ, από αυτά που τα ζούμε ή τα ακούμε καθημερινά. 

Ο φόρος ακινήτων ΕΝΦΙΑ υπολογίζεται ότι θα αποδώσει στο κράτος 2 δισεκατομμύρια. Γράφεται 2.000.000.000. Αποτελείται από το 2 και ακολουθούν 9 μηδενικά.

Ο πληθυσμός της Ελλάδας είναι 10 εκατομμύρια. Γράφεται 10.000.000 και αποτελείται από το 1 και ακολουθούν 7 μηδενικά.

Πρόσφατα ακούσαμε ότι στη συζήτηση για τον νόμο προστασίας δανειοληπτών γινόταν αναφορά σε όριο εισοδήματος τις 30.000 ετησίως. Αποτελείται από το 3 και ακολουθούν 4 μηδενικά.

Πολλά μηδενικά δεν μαζεύονται; Έτσι είναι. Πάρα πολλά.

Α, δεν έγραψα σε τι αντιστοιχούν τα 30 δισεκατομμύρια. Είναι, λέει, από όσα διαβάζω, μια μετριοπαθής εκτίμηση για την περιουσία του Ελληνικού Δημοσίου σε μετοχές των συστημικών τραπεζών που έγινε καπνός. Του Ελληνικού Δημοσίου. Των 10 εκατομμυρίων Ελλήνων. Που ζορίζονται απίστευτα με φόρους όπως ο ΕΝΦΙΑ. Αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνουν την ουσία των μεγάλων αριθμών. Δεν ξέρουν να χειρίζονται μεγάλους αριθμούς. Ούτε καν να κάνουν απλές πράξεις.

Υπάρχει η πράξη που λέγεται διαίρεση. Όχι της κοινωνίας, των μαθηματικών. Στα μαθηματικά υπάρχει ένα απλό κόλπο για τη διαίρεση. Τα μηδενικά από τη μια πλευρά σβήνουν αντίστοιχα μηδενικά από την άλλη και η διαίρεση (και η εικόνα) απλοποιείται. Παντού (και πάντα, τελικά). Και στην κοινωνία, εδώ που τα λέμε.

Το θέμα είναι να καταλαβαίνουμε τι σημαίνουν τα αποτελέσματα από αυτές τις πράξεις. Από τον εκμηδενισμό. Γιατί, τελικά, με τα τυπωμένα χρωματιστά χαρτάκια που γράφουν επάνω 10 ευρώ μπορούμε να αγοράσουμε πράγματα που κοστίζουν μέχρι 10 ευρώ. Κι ας θέλουμε να αγοράσουμε πράγματα των 100. Αφού μάθαμε ότι «οι άνθρωποι είναι πάνω από τους αριθμούς!»


----------



## nickel (Nov 28, 2015)

Καλημέρα. Προς το παρόν:

Αυτές τις μέρες, μερικές δεκάδες, ίσως και εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες συμπολίτες μας που είχαν μετοχές των ελληνικών τραπεζών, είδαν την περιουσία τους να καταστρέφεται. Όχι να μειώνεται, όχι να «κουρεύεται», αλλά να διαγράφεται, να μηδενίζεται. Ο μεγαλύτερος χαμένος όμως ήταν ο μεγαλομέτοχος των τραπεζών, το ελληνικό δημόσιο, δηλαδή εμείς. Πριν από ενάμιση χρόνο, όταν η τότε κυβέρνηση πούλησε ένα τμήμα της Eurobank σε ιδιώτες με τιμή 0,31 τη μετοχή, η αντιπολίτευση και σημερινή κυβέρνηση μιλούσε για «ξεπούλημα της δημόσιας περιουσίας» και απειλούσε με δικαστήρια. Σήμερα η μετοχή της Eurobank πουλήθηκε με 0,01 ευρώ. Υπήρχαν και μετοχές άλλων τραπεζών που άλλαξαν χέρια με τιμή 0,003 ευρώ. Το κράτος έχασε μια τεράστια περιουσία η οποία θα απομείωνε στο μέλλον το χρέος. Και οι τράπεζες βρέθηκαν στα χέρια ξένων hedge funds. Γιατί έγινε έτσι, με την πλάτη κολλημένη στον τοίχο, αυτή η επιχείρηση; Γιατί η αξιολόγηση δεν προχωράει, τα λεφτά δεν εκταμιεύονται και πλησιάζει η 1/1/2016 μετά την οποία οι τράπεζες διασώζονται με κούρεμα καταθέσεων. Δηλαδή με κατεδάφιση της ελληνικής οικονομίας και με κίνδυνο κάποιοι να φύγουν με ελικόπτερο. Μπροστά σ’ αυτή την προοπτική, με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες, όλα έγιναν βιαστικά και με το χειρότερο τρόπο για το δημόσιο συμφέρον. Παραδόξως τώρα δεν μιλάει κανείς για «ξεπούλημα της δημόσιας περιουσίας». Πού είναι όλοι αυτοί οι αγανακτισμένοι που φώναζαν στη πλατεία Συντάγματος ότι «σώζουν τις τράπεζες»;

Πώς φτάσαμε ως εκεί; Δεν σας το έχουμε πει, διέφυγε η είδηση από τα ελληνικά media, αλλά μια μέρα του Ιουλίου το CNN ξεκίνησε το δελτίο του με την είδηση «σήμερα η Ελλάς πτώχευσε». Εκείνο τον καιρό εμείς συζητούσαμε για άλλα πιο περήφανα πράγματα. Η χώρα βγήκε από το πρόγραμμα, αποσυνδέθηκε από την Ευρωπαϊκή Τράπεζα, δεν πλήρωσε τη δόση στο ΔΝΤ, οι τράπεζες έκλεισαν, επιβλήθηκαν capital controls. Οι καταθέσεις ήδη είχαν αποσυρθεί από το φοβισμένο κόσμο, τα δάνεια έγιναν «κόκκινα» καθώς κάποιοι αφελείς συμπολίτες μας πίστεψαν στις υποσχέσεις για «σεισάχθεια». Οι τράπεζες απαξιώθηκαν. Ήταν 18, 25 δις ή παραπάνω η απώλεια μόνο από την απαξίωση των τραπεζών; Θα το υπολογίσουν οι οικονομολόγοι. Και ο ελληνικός λαός, καθώς θα πληρώνει καμιά δεκαριά Ενφια για να αναπληρώσει αυτό το χαμένο ποσόν. Έτσι σιγά-σιγά ίσως αντιληφθούν και οι περήφανοι συμπολίτες μας που τραγουδούσαν στο Σύνταγμα το βράδυ του δημοψηφίσματος, τι φοβόντουσαν και τι προέβλεπαν οι άλλοι συμπολίτες μας, αυτοί που τους αποκαλούσαν «προδότες». Αν και το περήφανο «Όχι» μέσα σε μια βδομάδα μετατράπηκε σε έντιμο «Ναι» και η χώρα επανασυνδέθηκε με το σωληνάκι του ορού της μηχανικής υποστήριξης από την Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση, οι ζημιές στο σώμα της ελληνικής οικονομίας είναι μεγάλες και θα τις αντιλαμβανόμαστε όλοι σιγά-σιγά. Δυστυχώς όταν καταλάβει η κοινή γνώμη τη ζημιά θα είναι αργά. Είναι ήδη αργά. [...]
http://www.athensvoice.gr/the-paper/article/548/edito-548

Από το edito του Γεωργελέ στην προχτεσινή Athens Voice.


----------



## nickel (Nov 28, 2015)

Ένα πιο τεχνοκρατικό άρθρο, με αριθμούς και καίρια ερωτήματα:

*Το Μεγαλύτερο Σκάνδαλο της Μεταπολίτευσης*
Δημήτρης Βλάχος – Στέλεχος επενδυτικής τράπεζας
http://www.huffingtonpost.gr/dimitris-vlachos/-_2719_b_8653694.html?utm_hp_ref=greece


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 28, 2015)

Και με την τεχνοκρατική ματιά του Γιάννη Παπαδογιάννη (που δεν αποδέχεται τον όρο «ξεπούλημα»):

*Πώς φθάσαμε και πώς έγινε η 3η ανακεφαλαιοποίηση*


----------



## nickel (Nov 28, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> (που δεν αποδέχεται τον όρο «ξεπούλημα»)



Ε, ναι, άμα το δεις με είκοσι ζευγάρια ροζ γυαλιά και σαράντα παραμορφωτικούς φακούς. Όλα τα άλλα που λέει στο υπόλοιπο άρθρο δεν περιγράφουν νορμάλ συνθήκες. Προφανώς δίνει στο «ξεπουλώ» τη σημασία ότι κάποιος εσκεμμένα διέθεσε τις μετοχές σε τιμή κάτω από την πραγματική τους αξία.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 28, 2015)

Είναι απλώς μια abnormal κατάσταση, όπως λέει π.χ. το άρθρο εδώ για τις μετοχές της Εθνικής:

*NYSE Is Delisting National Bank of Greece After 91% Plunge*

Και σχετικό στα ελληνικά: Εκτός NYSE οι τίτλοι της Εθνικής Τράπεζας


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 28, 2015)

Ας προσθέσω και το άρθρο του (γνωστών φιλελεύθερων απόψεων ) καθηγητή Αρ. Χατζή από τη σελίδα του στο ΦΒ (με παραπομπές σε περισσότερο διάβασμα):

*Η μεγαλύτερη και χειρότερη ιδιωτικοποίηση όλων των εποχών*

Ναι ξέρω, δεν περιμένατε να διαβάσετε αυτόν τον τίτλο από μένα. Αλλά ποτέ μην λες ποτέ. Αυτή η κυβέρνηση, η χειρότερη κυβέρνηση μεταπολεμικά, τα κατάφερε. Να κάνει ταυτόχρονα τη μεγαλύτερη και τη χειρότερη ιδιωτικοποίηση που έγινε ποτέ στην Ελλάδα. Θα εξηγήσω γιατί και θα σας παρακαλέσω να διαβάσετε προσεκτικά όσα ακολουθούν. Αυτά που θα περιγράψω είναι πολύ σημαντικά για όλους μας και πρέπει να τα καταλάβετε. Έχουν βέβαια γραφεί αρκετά καλά κείμενα σχετικά με το ζήτημα. Θα σας παραπέμψω στο τέλος για τις λεπτομέρειες. Όμως ο λόγος που αποφάσισα να γράψω κι εγώ άλλο ένα κείμενο είναι απλός: έλειπα στο εξωτερικό, διάβαζα τι γινόταν στην Ελλάδα και δεν πίστευα στα μάτια μου. Επέστρεψα και διαπίστωσα ότι οι περισσότερες/οι δεν είχαν ιδέα γι’ αυτό που συνέβη. Είτε δεν έμαθαν, είτε δεν κατάλαβαν. Θεώρησα υποχρέωσή μου να γράψω ένα σύντομο (όσο γίνεται) κείμενο εδώ για να το διαβάσουν όσες/οι ενδιαφέρονται. Αλλά με έναν επιπλέον στόχο. Να γράψω ένα κείμενο τόσο απλό που να γίνει κατανοητό. Ελπίζω να το πέτυχα. Αν το θεωρείτε σημαντικό, όσο κι εγώ, φροντίστε να το διαβάσουν και άλλες/οι.

*1. Τι συνέβη λοιπόν;*
Η ελληνική κυβέρνηση μόλις ιδιωτικοποίησε πλήρως τις τέσσερεις συστημικές τράπεζες (Εθνική, Πειραιώς, Alpha, Eurobank). Για την ακρίβεια τις ξεπούλησε. Και μάλιστα σε ακραία κερδοσκοπικά hedge funds.

*2. Είναι κακό αυτό; Εσύ ειδικά που είσαι φιλελεύθερος πρέπει να πανηγυρίζεις.*
Περίμενα μια πιο έξυπνη ερώτηση. Είμαι υπέρ των ιδιωτικοποιήσεων, όχι υπέρ του ξεπουλήματος. Η περιουσία του ελληνικού κράτους είναι περιουσία του ελληνικού λαού. Θα πρέπει να ιδιωτικοποιηθεί εφόσον η αλλαγή του ιδιοκτησιακού καθεστώτος ωφελεί μακροπρόθεσμα τον ελληνικό λαό. Και πρέπει να γίνει με τους καλύτερους δυνατούς όρους. Το ξεπούλημα δεν είναι ιδιωτικοποίηση, είναι ξεπούλημα. Φανταστείτε το εξής παράδειγμα για να καταλάβετε τη διαφορά. Προσπαθείτε να πείσετε τον πατέρα σας να πουλήσει ένα σπίτι στο χωριό. Θεωρείτε ότι μπορείτε να αξιοποιήσετε τα χρήματα από την πώληση με καλύτερο τρόπο. Ο πατέρας σας έχει αντιρρήσεις αλλά τελικά πείθεται. Αποφασίζει πριν την πώληση να το ανακαινίσει, να το βάψει, να το καθαρίσει και γενικά να το αναβαθμίσει. Παίρνει και ένα δάνειο €50.000 (με εσάς εγγυητή) για να μπορέσει να το κάνει. Έρχεται λοιπόν περιχαρής και σας ανακοινώνει ότι το πούλησε. Για €2.000. Έχετε φρικάρει, τραβάτε τα μαλλιά σας και παθαίνετε κρίσεις πανικού. Αν σας ρωτήσει τότε ο πατέρας σας «μα εσύ δεν ήθελες να το πουλήσουμε;», η ερώτησή του θα είναι της ίδιας ποιότητας με τη δική σας. Αν πραγματικά πιστεύει ακόμα κάποιος ότι οι φιλελεύθεροι είναι υπέρ του ξεπουλήματος, ας ανοίξει κανένα βιβλίο για να ξεστραβωθεί.

*3. Γιατί ξεπούλημα όμως; Η τιμή που έπιασαν οι μετοχές των τραπεζών δεν ήταν η “τιμή της αγοράς;”*
Καταρχήν σε μια ελεύθερη οικονομία αν δεν σου αρέσει η τιμή της αγοράς δεν πουλάς ή δεν αγοράζεις. Εδώ δεν είχαμε ούτε καν την επιλογή! Έπρεπε να πουλήσουμε όσο-όσο! Επιπλέον η πώληση δεν έγινε με ανοικτούς όρους. Δεν μπορούσαν να συμμετάσχουν όλοι όσοι θα ήθελαν να αγοράσουν. Δεν μπορούσε να αγοράσει το ελληνικό δημόσιο, ούτε εσείς που με διαβάζετε. Δημιουργήθηκε δηλαδή ένα τεχνητό ολιγοψώνιο!

*4. Μα καλά, ποιοι συμφώνησαν με τέτοιους όρους;*
Η καταπληκτική μας κυβέρνηση στη φοβερή διαπραγμάτευσή της.

*5. Ωραία λοιπόν, πες μας τι έγινε. Και σύντομα.*
Τηλεγραφικά λοιπόν:
(α) Οι ελληνικές τράπεζες «αγοράστηκαν» με περίπου €6 δισ. από ξένα επενδυτικά ταμεία που αγόρασαν τζάμπα (κυριολεκτικά) τις μετοχές των τραπεζών μας. Τα €6 δισ. είναι ψίχουλα γιατί οι ελληνικές συστημικές τράπεζες έχουν περιουσία (assets) που προσεγγίζει τα €340 δισ. Χρειαζόμασταν όμως αυτά τα 6 δισ. για να προστεθούν σε εκείνα που δανειστήκαμε με το τρίτο μνημόνιο για την ανακεφαλαιοποίηση των τραπεζών μας. Αυτό «επετεύχθη» ως εξής. Στη διαδικασία ανακεφαλαιοποίησης οι μετοχές των ελληνικών τραπεζών πουλήθηκαν για 2, 3 και 4 λεπτά η μετοχή. Σε ποιους; Σε ξένα επενδυτικά κεφάλαια. Που π.χ. αγόραζαν μετοχές της Εθνικής για τρία λεπτά (και πάλι πολλές μετοχές έμειναν απούλητες).
Αυτό που συνέβη το περιγράφει γλαφυρά ο συνάδελφος Παναγιώτης Γκλαβίνης: “Φανταστείτε το τραπεζικό σύστημα σαν ένα αυτοκίνητο που του λείπει μια ρόδα. Tα ξένα funds απαίτησαν να πάρουν όλο το αυτοκίνητο για να εισφέρουν στο κεφάλαιο του τραπεζικού μας συστήματος την αξία της μιας ρόδας που του έλειπε. Κι εμείς τους το δώσαμε.”
(β) Το ποσοστό των μετοχών που έχει πλέον το ελληνικό κράτος (δηλαδή ο ελληνικός λαός) μειώθηκε έτσι δραματικά και στις τέσσερεις συστημικές τράπεζες. Στην Eurobank από 35% σε 2,4%, στην Alpha από 66% σε 11%, στην Πειραιώς από 67% σε 22% και (κρατηθείτε) στην Εθνική από 57% σε 24%!!!. Ναι, στην Εθνική! Όλα αυτά ενώ ο ελληνικός λαός ανέλαβε συνολικά δάνεια €46 δισ. για να σώσει και να ανακεφαλαιοποιήσει αυτές τις τράπεζες!
(γ) Όσες/οι βέβαια είχαν μετοχές τραπεζών στα χέρια τους (ορισμένες αξίζουν λιγότερο από 1 λεπτό) θα πρέπει να σκεφτούν δημιουργικά με ποιον τρόπο μπορούν αυτές πλέον να χρησιμοποιηθούν…

*6. Είχαμε εναλλακτικές;*
Εδώ που φτάσαμε ελάχιστες. Έπρεπε να γίνει κούρεμα καταθέσεων και διάλυση των τεσσάρων τραπεζών σε καλές και «κακές». Κάτι παρόμοιο μ’ αυτό που έγινε στην Κύπρο. Ακόμα κι αν αυτό το ξεπούλημα ήταν απαραίτητο ή είμασταν αναγκασμένοι να το κάνουμε, είχαμε δυνατότητες παρέμβασης και αλλαγής των κανόνων. Δεν τις αξιοποιήσαμε.

*7. Ναι αλλά ακούω πολλούς που ισχυρίζονται ότι κάναμε απλώς ό,τι μας υπαγορεύει το τρίτο μνημόνιο. Δεν φταίει η κυβέρνηση!*
Οι νέοι «γραμμιτζήδες» του κυβερνώντος κόμματος πιπιλάνε πλέον αυτό το παραμύθι. Σας θυμίζει βέβαια το παλιό παραμύθι των παλιών «γραμμιτζήδων». Διότι όλοι οι «γραμμιτζήδες» ίδιοι είναι. Και μην περιμένετε εξυπνότερα επιχειρήματα από αυτούς. Μέχρι εκεί φτάνουν. Αν ήταν ευφυέστεροι δεν θα ήταν ανόητοι γραμμιτζήδες…
Δεν πρόκειται αυτοί να σας θυμίσουν πώς φτάσαμε ως εδώ. Δεν πρόκειται να σας εξηγήσουν τους τρόπους που είχε η ελληνική κυβέρνηση και οι διοικήσεις των τραπεζών να μειώσουν τουλάχιστον τις απώλειες.

*8. Ποιος είναι λοιπόν υπεύθυνος για όλα αυτά;*
Πολλοί. Πρώτα και κύρια η Κυβέρνηση (θα επανέλθω). Οι «Εταίροι» που έδρασαν με βαριά αμέλεια (αδιαφορία) ή και δόλο. Οι διοικήσεις των τραπεζών που παρακολούθησαν τι έγινε ως απλοί θεατές. Ακόμα και οι προηγούμενες κυβερνήσεις που μας οδήγησαν στην κρίση και δεν μπόρεσαν να την ξεπεράσουν. Και εξαιτίας των δικών τους λαθών καταντήσαμε σ’ αυτήν την κυβέρνηση. Όμως δεν είναι όλοι το ίδιο υπεύθυνοι.
Κύριος υπεύθυνος είναι η εγκληματική (ναι, βάζω τη λέξη χωρίς εισαγωγικά) διαπραγμάτευση των επτά μηνών, τα εγκληματικά capital controls που ρήμαξαν τις τράπεζες ολοκληρώνοντας τη φυγή καταθέσεων, η καταστροφική μπλόφα του δημοψηφίσματος. Τα ονόματα των υπευθύνων αυτών των εγκλημάτων κατά της ελληνικής οικονομίας θα γραφούν με μαύρα γράμματα στα βιβλία της ιστορίας. Όχι γιατί προσπάθησαν και απέτυχαν, όχι γιατί ήταν δειλοί, όχι γιατί υπολόγισαν το πολιτικό κόστος. Αλλά γιατί ήταν ανίδεοι, καιροσκόποι, υπερφίαλοι, ανεύθυνοι και κυρίως ατζαμήδες.

*9. Και τώρα τι θα γίνει; Πώς θα λειτουργούν πλέον οι τράπεζες; Τι θα γίνει με όσους χρωστάνε; Τι θα γίνει με όσους θέλουν να πάρουν δάνειο;*
Πραγματικά δεν ξέρω. Να περιμένετε τα χειρότερα.

*10. Σημείωση*
Δεν είμαι ειδικός ούτε στα τραπεζικά, ούτε στα χρηματιστηριακά. Αλλά καταλαβαίνω αρκετά για να μπορώ να μεταφέρω κάποιες χρήσιμες και κρίσιμες πληροφορίες σ’ εσάς. Σας προτείνω να διαβάσετε τα παρακάτω κείμενα – αν θέλετε να μάθετε περισσότερα. Είναι κείμενα που με βοήθησαν κι εμένα να καταλάβω τι ακριβώς έγινε. Μπορείτε βέβαια να προσθέσετε επιπλέον πληροφορίες. Επειδή όμως το ζήτημα είναι εξαιρετικά σοβαρό δεν θα επιτρέψω στους διάφορους απίθανους που νομίζουν ότι έγιναν και οικονομολόγοι να γράψουν τις ανοησίες τους. Θα ήθελα επίσης να αποθαρρύνω σχόλια αφοριστικά και κραυγές κάθε είδους. Αν όμως μπορείτε να συμβάλλετε στη συζήτηση και να μας δώσετε περισσότερες πληροφορίες γιατί γνωρίζετε σε βάθος το θέμα, κάντε το. Είστε ευπρόσδεκτες/οι.

Διαβάστε:
Γιώργος Στρατόπουλος, “Το success story του κυρίου Τσακαλώτου” (Protagon 19/11/2015)
Γιώργος Στρατόπουλος, “Πώς χάσαμε τις τράπεζες” (Protagon 23/11/2015)
Παναγιώτης Γκλαβίνης, “Οι ακραίες συνθήκες διάσωσης της χώρας και η τελευταία αμαρτία της Ευρώπης” (Capital, 27/11/2015)
Nasos Koukakis, “The $400 billion ripoff that could destroy the Greek bailout” (CNBC 24/11/2015)
Emilios Avgouleas, “A Greek Bank Tragedy” (GPPF, 25/11/2015)


----------



## nickel (Nov 28, 2015)

Το επόμενο βήμα για την πλήρη απαξίωση θα ήταν να έβγαζαν οι νέοι μέτοχοι των τραπεζών ταυτόχρονα σε εκπλειστηριασμό όλα τα ακίνητα με δάνεια που δεν εξυπηρετούνται και να επιτρέψουν συμμετοχή μόνο στα ξένα funds (τους εαυτούς τους). Τρα λα λα... :devil:


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 19, 2016)

Επιστρέφω στο νήμα επειδή υπάρχει μια καλύτερη προσέγγιση στο κόστος της διαπραγμάτευσης της ΠΦΑ: 

*Στουρνάρας: Η «γενναία διαπραγμάτευση» Βαρουφάκη κόστισε 86 δισ.*

Οξύτατη κριτική άσκησε το βράδυ της Πέμπτης ο διοικητής της Τράπεζας της Ελλάδος Γιάννης Στουρνάρας στην διαπραγμάτευση που διεξήγαγε η κυβέρνηση επί υπουργίας Γιάνη Βαρουφάκη.

Αφορμή στάθηκε ομιλία του τότε προέδρου του Συμβουλίου Οικονομικών Εμπειρογνωμόνων του υπουργείου Οικονομικών (και νυν προέδρου του Μεγάρου Μουσικής) Νικ. Θεοχαράκη σε εκδήλωση που διοργάνωσε το Ελληνικό Παρατηρητήριο (Hellenic Observatory) του London School of Economics.

Μιλώντας στη συνέχεια ο κ. Στουρνάρας, στην ίδια εκδήλωση, ανέφερε ότι οι «γενναίες διαπραγματεύσεις» που διεξήγαγε ο κ. Θεοχαράκης μαζί με τον Γιάνη Βαρουφάκη, κόστισαν στον ελληνικό λαό 86 δισ. ευρώ. Ποσό που αντιπροσωπεύει όπως είπε το μέγεθος του τρίτου Μνημονίου.

Επιπρόσθετα όπως υπογράμμισε «οι περιορισμοί στην κίνηση κεφαλαίων που επιβλήθηκαν μετά από εκροές καταθέσεων ύψους 45 δισ. ευρώ. Και αυτοί οι περιορισμοί στην κίνηση κεφαλαίων επιβλήθηκαν για να διαφυλάξουν τη χρηματοπιστωτική σταθερότητα ύστερα από τις «γενναίες διαπραγματεύσεις» του κ. Θεοχαράκη και του κ. Βαρουφάκη, ανέφερε χαρακτηριστικά.

Οι ίδιες διαπραγματεύσεις, κατέληξε, σκωπτικά «οδήγησαν στην αλλαγή του ονόματος από τρόικα σε θεσμούς, και μετακίνησε την τρόικα από τα υπουργεία στο Χίλτον».

Ο ίδιος ο κ. Στουρνάρας εξέφρασε την λύπη του για την κομματικοποιήμενη ομιλία του κ. Θεοχαράκη στην οποία η κυβέρνηση Σαμαρά που ο ίδιος μετείχε ως υπουργός Οικονομικών περιγράφεται ως «αποικιοκρατική».

Τέλος ο κ. Στουρνάρας υπερασπίστηκε το ρόλο και τις αποφάσεις των τεχνοκρατών στην οικονομική πολιτική.

*(Πηγή: ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ)*

Και αυτό εξηγεί κάπως τις 7500 σελίδες που θα ψηφιστούν μέχρι την Κυριακή. Δεν εξηγεί βέβαια την απόλυτη έλλειψη ντροπής και καταισχύνης από ανθρώπους που εμποδίζοντας να υλοποιηθεί ένα μικρό μέρος όλων αυτών που ψηφίζουν τώρα με καμάρι και γεμίζοντας τόμους ολόκληρους γελοίων επιχειρημάτων, παρέδωσαν τα κλειδιά της χώρας για 99 χρόνια σε ένα ιδιόμορφο όργανο που δεν ελέγχεται και δεν θα ελέγχεται ως τότε από καμία ελληνική κυβέρνηση -- μέχρι να ιδιωτικοποιηθούν τα πάντα όλα, σε όποια τιμή πιάσουν στην αγορά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 20, 2016)

*Και η μακροσκελής απάντηση Βαρουφάκη-Θεοχαράκη* (ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ μέσω _Καθημερινής_)


----------



## nickel (May 20, 2016)

Πού να βγάλουμε άκρη με όλα αυτά τα νούμερα; Εγώ πάντως ξέρω ότι σύμφωνα με την ανάλυση Λαζόπουλου έχουμε βγει κερδισμένοι με τις διαπραγματεύσεις των Συριζανέλ. Έτσι ακριβώς νιώθει ο μέσος Έλληνας σήμερα, κερδισμένος. Τρέφομαι και επιζώ με το μη χείρον βέλτιστον και φτιάχνω αυταπάτες για να μπορώ να κοιμηθώ.


----------



## Hellegennes (May 20, 2016)

Για τα 86 δις φέρουν αμφότεροι ευθύνες. Μισές αλήθειες διαβάζω από τον Στουρνάρα και ημίμισες από τον Βαρουφάκη (ο οποίος δίνει βάρος μόνο στις δηλώσεις του Στουρνάρα και όχι στις δικές τους ηλίθιες δηλώσεις που τρόμαξαν καταθέτες). Ήθελα να πω αυτό που αναφέρει ο Βαρουφάκης, ότι το ελληνικό κράτος θα ήταν αδύνατον να μην επιβαρυνθεί ούτε με ένα ευρώ από αυτά τα 86 δις, λες και η οικονομία του ακμάζει και όλα έβαιναν καλώς. Ήδη το 2015 τα φορολογικά έσοδα από δηλώσεις του 2014 ήταν μειωμένα (μείωση που οφείλεται κυρίως στα άμεσα φορολογικά έσοδα). Ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ ήρθε και το αποτέλειωσε το πράγμα, αλλά η υπόνοια ότι χωρίς τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ δεν θα επιβαρυνόμασταν με ένα σημαντικό μέρος αυτών των 86 δις είναι κατά την γνώμη μου τουλάχιστον ανεδαφική. Πόσο θα μας έβγαινε το κουστούμι; Μάλλον λιγότερο. Το πόσο λιγότερο είναι θέμα υπολογισμού, αλλά σημαντικές παράμετροι για τον υπολογισμό είναι θεωρητικές κι έτσι μπορεί κανείς να βγάλει τουλάχιστον τρία διαφορετικά νούμερα, με διαφορετικές προσεγγίσεις (όλα μικρότερα από 86 δις*). Εν τούτοις οι υπολογισμοί αυτοί χρειάζονται σταθερή πολιτική κατάσταση και κυβερνήσεις που δεν αποκλίνουν από τους στόχους τους, αλλιώς είναι άνευ ουσίας.


* για την ιστορία, ο δικός μου υπολογισμός (του 2013) προέβλεπε περίπου 45 δις το 2015 ή το 2016, για κάλυψη της επόμενης πενταετίας, υπολογισμός στον οποίο έλαβα υπόψη τις προβλέψεις των δεικτών του εμπορικού ισοζυγίου, της εσωτερικής ανάπτυξης και της προοπτικής εξέλιξης των δαπανών και φορολογικών εσόδων του κράτους.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 20, 2016)

(Ο δικός μου υπολογισμός για τα τζάμπα πεταμένα είναι στον τίτλο, πάντως, αν και με αυτά που βλέπω αυτές τις μέρες...)


----------



## pidyo (May 20, 2016)

nickel said:


> Πού να βγάλουμε άκρη με όλα αυτά τα νούμερα;



Pun intended? :)


----------



## Hellegennes (May 20, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> (Ο δικός μου υπολογισμός για τα τζάμπα πεταμένα είναι στον τίτλο, πάντως, αν και με αυτά που βλέπω αυτές τις μέρες...)



Μακάρι να ήταν μόνο τόσα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 20, 2016)

Κοίτα, ο Προκοπάκης (που κοντράριζε επί χρόνια τον Βαρουφάκη) ανέβασε πριν από λίγο στον λογαριασμό του στο ΦΒ ως απάντηση μια σειρά από εκτιμήσεις με διάφορες μεθόδους που καταλήγουν σε ποσά της τάξης των 30-45 δις ανάλογα με την περίσταση, αλλά κι αυτός μένει στον σκληρό πυρήνα των 30 δις που στοιχειοθετούνται εύκολα με δημόσια στοιχεία. Όποιος θέλει να το δει, είναι εδώ.


----------



## nickel (May 20, 2016)

pidyo said:


> nickel said:
> 
> 
> > Πού να βγάλουμε άκρη με όλα αυτά τα νούμερα;
> ...



Με τη σημασία «γελοίο άτομο», όχι — όχι εδώ. Με τη σημασία «καψόνι», τα νούμερα που μας κάνουν, ίσως.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 4, 2016)

Άλλο ένα άρθρο του Γ. Στρατόπουλου, *Οι έξι μήνες που διέλυσαν τη χώρα*.

Θα πω εκ των προτέρων δύο πράγματα για το άρθρο. Πρώτο, ότι περιγράφει υποθετικές καταστάσεις. Δεν ξέρουμε και ποτέ δεν θα μάθουμε αν τα πράγματα θα εξελίσσονταν όπως έλεγαν οι εκτιμήσεις και οι στατιστικές προβλέψεις. Το μόνο που ξέρουμε είναι ότι κάθε αντίλογος *δεν οδήγησε* εκεί που υποτίθεται ότι έπρεπε να οδηγήσει. Επίσης, μαθαίνουμε καθημερινά για αυταπάτες και για πράγματα που ήταν άλφα προ Σύριζα και ξαφνικά έγιναν βήτα μετά (το πιο πρόσφατο, ότι το ΕΚΑΣ ήταν ένα άθλιο προνοιακό επίδομα που έπρεπε να μην έχει υπάρξει καν και έπρεπε να καταργηθεί).

Το δεύτερο έχει ακόμη περισσότερη σχέση με την πολιτική. Στις ιδιωτικές συζητήσεις ακούω φίλους να λένε ότι «οι πολιτικοί πούλησαν τον λαό» κλπ. Η κουβέντα αυτή κρύβει και σωστά και λάθη. Πρέπει όμως να κατανοήσουμε ότι οι πολιτικοί δεν είναι μάγοι και δεν πρέπει να τους εκλέγουμε γι' αυτό.

Ο ισχυρισμός των μελών της σημερινής κυβέρνησης ότι θα κριθεί από τον λαό για την πολιτική της στο τέλος της τετραετίας είναι καταρχήν δημοκρατικά σωστός (όχι ότι δεν θα κρίνεται στο ενδιάμεσο, οι κυβερνήσεις κρίνονται *και* καθημερινά). Είναι κρίμα που οι ίδιοι άνθρωποι δεν άφησαν την προηγούμενη κυβέρνηση να κριθεί στο τέλος της δικής της τετραετίας. Σε μια οικονομικά πιο σταθερή χώρα θα είχαν καλύτερες δυνατότητες να εφαρμόσουν τις ιδέες τους.

Και να μην ξεχάμε ότι πάντα η τελευταία σταγόνα ξεχειλίζει το ποτήρι, το τελευταίο κιλό βάρους γκρεμίζει τις γέφυρες.


----------



## nickel (Nov 6, 2016)

nickel said:


> Πού να βγάλουμε άκρη με όλα αυτά τα νούμερα;





pidyo said:


> Pun intended? :)



Pun intended...








http://www.kathimerini.gr/882293/sketch/epikairothta/politikh/skitso-toy-andrea-petroylakh-051116


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 6, 2018)

Σιγά σιγά, οι χασούρες της περήφανης νεφελοβασίας του 2015 αρχίζουν και καταγράφονται:

*Χάθηκαν οριστικά τα 24,5 δισ. ευρώ του ΤΧΣ* (Γιάννης Παπαδογιάννης, _Καθημερινή_)


----------



## rogne (Jan 8, 2018)

Αν ξέρει/καταλαβαίνει κανείς/καμία: οι επενδυτές γιατί δεν αγόραζαν στις τέσσερις πρώτες περιόδους (δηλ. τον πρώτο ενάμιση χρόνο, τέλη του '13 με μέσα του '15), όταν τα warrrants ήταν χαμηλά; Γιατί προφανώς τα warrants δεν ακυρώθηκαν στ' αλήθεια τώρα, αλλά ήδη το καλοκαίρι του '15. Μέχρι τότε όμως;


----------

